# How to fix gap at bottom of exterior door



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Thresholds have some adjustments to them, usually (screws under the rubber piece), but not that much. You may consider shimming the threshold up to the door (which would require a little jamb modification) and rip a treated piece of lumber (a wedge, 0 to 1-1/4") to fit under the full 36", siliconed top and bottom. It makes for a little trip to remember to step over, but you get used to it.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## Big Stud (Jul 3, 2011)

1 1/4" is a pretty fair trip hazard. Generally you don't want more than 1/2". 

If you feel safe about stepping over it, and letting anyone else who might go through the door step over this, you can build it up. 

I personally would add a strip of wood to the bottom of the door and lower the bottom of the door instead of raising the threshold. It will look ugly as hell, but be safer IMHO,


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

There are several "U"-Shaped style door bottoms available with a seal attached. How about one of those? I too would extend the door before raising the threshold.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> There are seon theveral "U"-Shaped style door bottoms available with a seal attached. How about one of those? I too would extend the door before raising the threshold.


I was just trying to solve that problem the op said they already had with the sweep dragging on the carpet.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

If the carpet is already interferring with a sweep then apparently the threshold should be raised because my suggestion of the door-bottom wouldn't be any better I guess now that I think about it.

This assumes the threshold is detachable from the door frame assembly. Some are not.

It may take a combination of the two...threshold move/door bottom.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> If the carpet is already interferring with a sweep then apparently the threshold should be raised because my suggestion of the door-bottom wouldn't be any better I guess now that I think about it.
> 
> This assumes the threshold is detachable from the door frame assembly. Some are not.
> 
> It may take a combination of the two...threshold move/door bottom.


That's why I said the jamb may have to be modified, which may be out of their league. Also the door could be re-hung, out of plumb, the jamb also, to be perpendicular with the out of level slab. But that would be more work than its worth.


----------



## propman07 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies. Here is a little more information that I probably should have included in the original post. The threshold is on a concrete slab. There is a metal piece screwed into the concrete with three screws across the 36" span at the base of the door. There is a rubber piece of material that spans the threshold that fits into groves on the metal piece to secure it after you have installed the screws. The distance between the top of the rubber piece and the bottom of the door is 1.25" all the way across the width of the door. I guess that I could cut a spacer board to fit there, and attach it to the concrete slab. I could then attach a new metal piece with rubber seal to the wood piece that has the proper height. Do the experts here think that might work?

Thanks again.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

propman07 said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. Here is a little more information that I probably should have included in the original post. The threshold is on a concrete slab. There is a metal piece screwed into the concrete with three screws across the 36" span at the base of the door. There is a rubber piece of material that spans the threshold that fits into groves on the metal piece to secure it after you have installed the screws. The distance between the top of the rubber piece and the bottom of the door is 1.25" all the way across the width of the door. I guess that I could cut a spacer board to fit there, and attach it to the concrete slab. I could then attach a new metal piece with rubber seal to the wood piece that has the proper height. Do the experts here think that might work?
> 
> Thanks again.


As posted earlier, that's your best bet, as long as the threshold isn't integral to the jamb (the usual case) as you would need to do some light carpentry to cut the jamb/doorstop down.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Thanks for all of the replies. Here is a little more information that I probably should have included in the original post. The threshold is on a concrete slab. There is a metal piece screwed into the concrete with three screws across the 36" span at the base of the door. There is a rubber piece of material that spans the threshold that fits into groves on the metal piece to secure it after you have installed the screws. The distance between the top of the rubber piece and the bottom of the door is 1.25" all the way across the width of the door.


We got all of that already. That's a pretty typical installation.



> I guess that I could cut a spacer board to fit there, and attach it to the concrete slab. I could then attach a new metal piece with rubber seal to the wood piece that has the proper height. Do the experts here think that might work?


Isn't that basically what was suggested in Post #2?


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I think I'm not understanding something about the geometry.

You say that the bottom of the door is 1.25 inches above the threshold. So if the threshold is .75 inches, then the bottom of the door is a full two inches above the floor.

How does a sweep on the bottom of the door rub the carpet?

If you lift the threshold 1.25 inches, then you'll have 2 inches. Sounds like I'd be tripping over that all the time. I'm sure any visitors would.

Any chance you can post a photo?


----------



## propman07 (Dec 13, 2011)

I will see if I can get a photo, and post it later. It looks like the suggestions in post #2 will be the way to go for the repair. Thanks to all for the input and suggestions.


----------



## Big Stud (Jul 3, 2011)

I have seen situations where the floor is not level and the door had to be cut off to allow it to open fully.

If that is the case and you have no choice than to raise the threshold then I suppose you must do just that.

I would look at what is wrong with the floor and address that issue if it were mine and this was the case, so my door could be more user friendly, :yes:


----------

